

JOURNALIST ORDERED TO REPAIR $2-MILLION PORSCHE 917 REPLICA - niggler
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/you-break-it-you-bought-it-journalist-ordered-to-repair-2-million-porsche/

======
lutusp
NO NEED TO SHOUT.

~~~
niggler
Sorry, I just copied from the article title (which happens to be in caps)

~~~
lutusp
Actually, the title, which displays in uppercase, copies in mixed-case. Try
it. It seems you typed your title, you didn't copy it from the page.

Here's the text copied directly from the page title: "You break it, you bought
it: Journalist ordered to repair $2-million Porsche 917 replica"

The reason? The page uses an all-caps font (or a CSS trick) to force uppercase
on what is actually a mixed-case title. The evidence? View the page source and
try to find an all-caps title in the HTML code. Not there.

~~~
niggler
I'm using chrome Version 24.0.1312.57 on OSX and it is copying-pasting in all-
caps.

Testing again:

    
    
        $ pbpaste
        JOURNALIST ORDERED TO REPAIR $2-MILLION PORSCHE 917 REPLICA
    

What OS/Browser are you using?

EDIT: both safari and firefox do the right thing (pbpaste below) but chrome
keeps the all-caps version

    
    
        $ pbpaste
        Journalist ordered to repair $2-million Porsche 917 replica
    
        Read more: http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/you-break-it-you-bought-it-journalist-ordered-to-repair-2-million-porsche/#ixzz2LIstn2Jl
        Follow us: @digitaltrends on Twitter | digitaltrendsftw on Facebook

~~~
lutusp
> What OS/Browser are you using?

Fedora Linux, and Chrome 24.0.1312.69.

At first I didn't believe my own result so I looked at the page source -- no
caps. Oh, well, it's a mystery. :)

~~~
niggler
hmm ubuntu 12.04 + chromium 24.0.1312.56 (fresh install from ISO, apt-get
install chromium-version, running within vmware fusion) shows the same result.

Try <http://jsfiddle.net/KD87G/>

